# HS724 & HS1132



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

*My HS24 ...* will only run until the carburetor runs out of fuel. Wait a while, it will do it again. I had both blowers serviced by Honda $$$ a couple years ago and we had little snow here in NJ since then so all else is well. I'm pretty mechanical, just don't like going through all the "do it myself" falderal anymore. By the same token, don't relish the idea of going to Honda and paying beaucoup bucks if it's just a restricted fuel line. My question is:
*Where can I find a schematic of the fuel system on an HS724? * 

#2. My HS1132 is "hunting" at idle. Get into a pile of snow and it runs like a bear. I assume it's some kind of carburetor issue, and again after paying a lot for service I'm a little reluctant to go back "if I don't have to." Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I D, I'm a little north of you...... I can tell you the fuel on your HS724, flows thru a gas filter screwed into the bottom of the gas tank, thru a rubber hose to a fitting on the small round sediment bowl, which has the shutoff built into and then unto the carb. If your carb has the drain valve on it with the little spout, open that and turn on the fuel and see if you have fuel that far.... A CAUTION: Do not take the bottom bowl of the carburetor until you scribe a couple marks on it so you can reinstall in the same position.

BTW, Fuel system on the 1132 is the same.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

have there been any issues with honda gas caps not venting ?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF from another jersey guy from maywood originally BB62 one super grand lady 

sounds like your having issues caused by ethanol degradation inside the carbs from sitting so long


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sounds like basic carb cleanings are in order. agree with advice already given.
a couple real videos on you tube on cleaning a Honda carb. I do most without removing the carb.It can be done in frame. In some stubborn cases they will have tobe removed. 

yours dont sound too bad.


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

nwcove said:


> have there been any issues with honda gas caps not venting ?


Didn't think of that. I have a few Honda driven devices and the caps don't "look" vented. I'll see 1/22/21


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

contender said:


> I D, I'm a little north of you...... I can tell you the fuel on your HS724, flows thru a gas filter screwed into the bottom of the gas tank, thru a rubber hose to a fitting on the small round sediment bowl, which has the shutoff built into and then unto the carb. If your carb has the drain valve on it with the little spout, open that and turn on the fuel and see if you have fuel that far.... A CAUTION: Do not take the bottom bowl of the carburetor until you scribe a couple marks on it so you can reinstall in the same position.
> 
> BTW, Fuel system on the 1132 is the same.


I tried opening the carb drain valve and the carb drains of fuel, then stops. Initially I thought it might "wash out" the plugged line with the open flow, but it doesn't flow. Leads me to think it's an issue between the carb and the tank, unless it's a partially plugged float needle valve? 

As for old gasoline, every engine I own, from power washers, 1977 IH Cub Cadet garden tractor, 1982 Stihl Farm Boss chainsaws, Demolition saw, welders, generators, leaf & snow blowers, weed whackers, etc., etc., I shutoff the gas lines and run them until the engine quits before storing them. It's worked for 50 years. This is the first time I've had an issue. Just assumed it must have been a nasty gasoline batch or something came out of the gas can. I keep the stored gas in cans fresh by emptying my storage gas into the truck every few weeks and refilling the cans. So you'd think the cans themselves aren't a problem.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

try with the cap on loose , see if it flows better , like other members I've had mud dabber wasps fill in the vent holes causing a vacuum when running,


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

If you loosen the fuel cap, have fuel in the tank and the gas is turned on and you are not getting fuel out of the drain spout at the bottom of the carb bowl, you have a blockage somewhere. The carb float is removed from the equation.

The small round sediment bowl acts as a filter , as well as the inline filter in the bottom of the tank.

keep us posted....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Have you removed bowl and checked float function? easy to remove and remove float and clean seat , inspect needle valve, etc. turn on gas and watch flow.

someone already mentioned to mark the bowl and carb so bowl goes on in same place.


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

contender said:


> If you loosen the fuel cap, have fuel in the tank and the gas is turned on and you are not getting fuel out of the drain spout at the bottom of the carb bowl, you have a blockage somewhere. The carb float is removed from the equation.
> 
> The small round sediment bowl acts as a filter , as well as the inline filter in the bottom of the tank.
> 
> keep us posted....


*Typical ... *of procrastination the only time you remember you should be fixing the roof is when it rains. So the east coast is supposed to get hit with the latest "Blizzard of 1888" I revisit the Honda. Having plowed snow for about 15 years when I was a kid I learned enough to realize the media weather reports are as much about having you terrified and glued to listening/watching all those revenue generating advertisements as actually honestly accessing the likelihood of a severe snowstorm. My motto became "I'll believe it when I see it on the ground." Too many times waking up at 2:00am to get out early with the plow, only to see barely a dusting on the ground. 

Anyway, with the predicted 3 days of snow I found time to test the 724 vacuum lock by firing it up with the gas cap off. Gas cap looked perfect, never realized it was vented. Same as before. Fired up quite easily, ran for about 20 seconds and stopped. Couldn't be that easy to be a gas cap issue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Iron Duke said:


> *Typical ... *of procrastination the only time you remember you should be fixing the roof is when it rains. So the east coast is supposed to get hit with the latest "Blizzard of 1888" I revisit the Honda. Having plowed snow for about 15 years when I was a kid I learned enough to realize the media weather reports are as much about having you terrified and glued to listening/watching all those revenue generating advertisements as actually honestly accessing the likelihood of a severe snowstorm. My motto became "I'll believe it when I see it on the ground." Too many times waking up at 2:00am to get out early with the plow, only to see barely a dusting on the ground.
> 
> Anyway, with the predicted 3 days of snow I found time to test the 724 vacuum lock by firing it up with the gas cap off. Gas cap looked perfect, never realized it was vented. Same as before. Fired up quite easily, ran for about 20 seconds and stopped. Couldn't be that easy to be a gas cap issue.


There should be more options other than the "Like"

I'd give this post the winner icon......( weatherman stuff ) anyway sounds like a blockage somewhere. I'd remove bowl and float and clean everything. inspect float and needle , gas flow.....


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

*Well I ...* got back from ShopRite where everyone in Northern NJ was participating in a run on "bread, milk and eggs." I put MY bread, milk and eggs away and headed out to finalize preparations for the "Biggon" coming east. Moved welcome mats and everything that hides under the snow and snaps shear bolts. Moved patio furniture, charged generator, ATV, garden tractor & spare boat batteries. After a fair amount of cranking got the Honda Rancher ATV with plow running. Went into the garage toolbox and got my little 4oz, plastic tipped Geppetto hammer and headed out to the storage container still holding the Honda HS724. Dragged it outside via the wear shoes, lined it up with the garage figuring with the ten seconds or so of gasoline in the float bowl I might just be able to run it all the way before it quits. I take the Pinocchio toy hammer and rap the float bowl a half dozen times sans prejudice. Now I've rapped carburetors in anger before, but this was judicious firm taps. Fire that puppy up and go balls to the wall with the hydrostatic lever and take off like an M1A2 Abrams tank. With the concrete skirt leading to the garage within a few feet I figure I'm home free! Puller into the garage alongside the HS1132, Toro "something-or-other" with the paddle auger and my 6 wheel Gator. HS724 just kept on running! Poured some injector cleaner into the gas tank and let it run for about 15 minutes. Only problem is in my giddiness I had forgotten to take it off the "choke" setting. The 1132 has a choke knob, the 724 you push the throttle all the way forward for choke, then slide it back after it runs smoothly. She wants to hunt at idle now, but we'll see where that goes after the blower gets into some snow.

Evidently it was a stuck float. Whatever it was the little hammer made it right. Never let it be said that if it can't be fixed with a hammer ... get a bigger hammer.









Been a long time since I played with this stuff and I had forgotten about stuck floats. Usually they stuck open. Anyway, thanks to all of you guys for your suggestions. Led me to the solution.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks, for the update Duke, good luck with all your snow toys.


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

*Awoke ... *to a dusting of snow on the ground and 5 mile visibility. Far cry from the 8" the Chicken Little weather people were predicting. Still snowing though so I might still be seeing a fair amount of snow out of the 18"-22" they say will hit. As was pointed out to me by a fellow member here, I have to check that no raw fuel wound up in the crankcase when the 724 was running choked. Other than that, all the gear is on stand-by. Faced with the age old dilemma of "when should I start blowing the snow?"...lol My normal is: "when the last flake has hit the ground." Decisions, decisions.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Wow, an HSS724, probably would have clogged....... He He


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

contender said:


> Wow, an HSS724, probably would have clogged....... He He


*I'll ...* say this much, the 1132 throws snow scary far. I'm in an old town and two of my houses are right on the sidewalk with no set-back. Makes it tough moving snow around. I regularly shoot snow all the way across the road into the yards on the other side of the street. Then go over and do the neighbor's sidewalks to keep everyone friendly...lol I have to be careful picking up gravel or rocks with that gorilla too. Fires gravel like 00 buck pellets.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Iron Duke said:


> *I'll ...* say this much, the 1132 throws snow scary far. I'm in an old town and two of my houses are right on the sidewalk with no set-back. Makes it tough moving snow around. I regularly shoot snow all the way across the road into the yards on the other side of the street. Then go over and do the neighbor's sidewalks to keep everyone friendly...lol I have to be careful picking up gravel or rocks with that gorilla too. Fires gravel like 00 buck pellets.


I'm building a 1132 and installed an impeller kit. It will be outlawed. probably throw a half a mile.

BTW thats a great picture with the dog. how can I download it and can i use it for my Honda group on Facebook ?


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I'm building a 1132 and installed an impeller kit. It will be outlawed. probably throw a half a mile.
> 
> BTW thats a great picture with the dog. how can I download it and can i use it for my Honda group on Facebook ?


*I think ... *you can "Right Click" it with your mouse and then save it.


----------



## Iron Duke (Jan 21, 2021)

*Six and a half ...* hours this morning wrestling the HS1132 around in roughly 18" of snow; plenty of it packed. The machine is hunting like crazy, but still majorly powerful. You've heard of "sea legs?" I have "Hunting Ears." As I sit here "rummm, rummm, rumm keeps cycling in my head from that friggen machine.  Still have half a day of favors to do but that will have to wait until tomorrow. I'm spent. Checked the oil for contamination, then took the HS724 out for about 20 minutes mostly to see how it runs. Running great. This much is for sure, it has nowhere near the power of the 1132. You get into packed snow and the 724 doesn't like it. The 1132 just chews right in. But, the 724 is 10 times easier on my muscles. Honda Rancher with the Moose plow is running great too. Had to move quite a bit of snow with the plow to line up with an opening between the houses, then blow it into the yards with the 1132. 

Now, have to stop the hunting issue in the big machine.


----------

